# Tivo TCD649080



## chavonero (May 29, 2010)

I dug out my old TCD649080 and wanted to begin using it without paying for another couple of years of service. How can I use it just as a simple DVR. Don't need the internet programming features etc. Just want the DVR functions


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to subscribe to do much of anything, including simple recording. Enabling subscription features to get around a subscription is theft of service.


----------

